

Ask HN: Whats an 'acceptable' Adsense traffic to ad revenue? - 1raynes

I run a website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blacklis.com, which gets around 4000 uniques a month, its not a massive site but I enjoy running it.<p>I wanted to reach out to Adsense users of the world and ask what they believe is an acceptable Adsense traffic to ad revenue.<p>For example: My site gets 4000 uniques per month and earns on average $5-9 per month in Ad revenue.<p>It would be great to hear from someone, knowledgable in the subject :)
======
1raynes
Thanks

------
jaebrown
This question may get better traction on inbound.org or growthhackers.com.

